# Oh, no. Not the New World Symphony!



## geoffrey terry (Sep 4, 2008)

I inadvertantly uploaded my post a second time and have now deleted it.
Excuse me.


----------



## Efraim (Jun 19, 2009)

geoffrey terry said:


> I inadvertantly uploaded my post a second time and have now deleted it.
> Excuse me.


Proč je to tak strašně důležité? A pak, kde je ten nevygumovaný originál? Já nic tu nevidím.


----------

